# Well, Finally got my first Kimber!!!!



## gunlover82 (May 11, 2011)

Got my first Kimber 1911 and this will also be my first Post . I got the Custom Crimson Carry 2. Will post picture as soon as I get a chance to take one. Very sweet looking gun.


----------



## SSchmidt (May 18, 2011)

Let us hear about it and give us a range report! My uncle has three kimbers and has a laser on two of them. They are his favorite guns, hands down. And dang do they look good!


----------

